# What is it ? #16 (NOW WITH THE ANSWER)



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't believe we are this high (#16) already. Thanks to all that are keeping this going.

OK you mugs, you have 48 hours …. *What is it ?*



















*ANSWER :* This jig is to support a box lid and base while sawing slots for slot hinges. I put the work piece up against the blade. then I put a 1/2" piece of wood between the jig and the fence. I luck down the fence. This enables me to advance the work piece until it bottoms out at 1/2" every time. *UPDATE* I get these from Woodcraft and they are really called barbed hinges.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Box/Drawer Squaring Jig.

OR

A Cat Climbing-Tower


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Particle Board.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

A portable shelf wit some purpose?
But I really think it is 3 peices of wood glued together!
PEACE!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

The new freedom style bird cage!


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

tv wall mount for the shop..

nah, I'll go with the squaring jig of some sort.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

RT cutting jig.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

It's three pieces of MDF glued together..geez, whats next r u going to post a picture of a tree and then tell us it's 50 board feet of lumber?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that I looked at this again, I don't see a perch- so the bird cage thing is out.

How about an "extra" hand device. You clamp it in the bench vice and it holds up one end of a long piece of stock.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

mdf


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

"My first sketchup project"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A tri-square. Three pieces and I hope that its square.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

A small, unstable work surface standing on end, or a very stable one if mounted on the wall.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I give up!*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Double sided or single sided shelf, which ever way you turn it around. OR, maybe a temporary butt rest. LOL


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

An anniversary present.


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Is it a chicken sandwich? Hold on, I gotta find my glasses….


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

It supports something. Like I do my "X".


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like something you really SCREWED UP this time!! ;-D


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Re-saw fence for that really big band saw you have.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i bet you just put 3 pieces of particleboard together and are trying to trick us, lol

got me stumped this time


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

No doubt about it, it is what it is and for me to call it something different would not be right.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A support for holding material up while cutting it on the mitre saw?


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Some sort of new-fangled modern art piece?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Shelf divider.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

An F&B shelf in your shop.


----------



## Bob24 (Jul 15, 2008)

That is my first attempt at making a desk…....where did you find it ??


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

The Answer is above ….....


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Nice set up Odie!*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Odie, you sly devil you!

Great idea, Thanks!


----------

